# Drywall Help



## Drywallhelper (May 2, 2006)

Hello, my name is John.
I've been in the construction business for over 30 years. I have drywalled many additions, basements & attics.
I believe I may be able to help anyone needing tips on the subject of drywalling.
If you have a question just send it my way and I'll answer as quickly as possible.


----------



## handyann (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi John,
I just posted some photos in the member gallery of a project I've just started. We are finishing this basement space for an exercise room. We're not ready to really do the basement refinishing. We are just cleaning up the area, buying a weight system, laying down some rubber interlocking flooring AND I want to install mirrors on the studded wall under the stairs. (See photos in member gallery) All of this is intended to be moveable and re-installable when we do the complete basement (don't hold your breath ;- )
I have done some drywall taping and helped with installation on a project or two. This looks like an easy job. What do I need to do to get this wall ready for the professionals to come in and hang mirrors for me?
Any help would be appreciated. (The space is aproximated 96" wide by 72" high)
Thanks, Ann


----------



## Scootsmcg (Jul 31, 2006)

A great source for how-to's is Home Depot or Lowe's.  They have instructions at various times on a wide range of projects.  I learned how to put in and finish hardwood floors and saved a ton of money.  Check them out.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2006)

Scootsmcg said:
			
		

> A great source for how-to's is Home Depot or Lowe's.  They have instructions at various times on a wide range of projects.  I learned how to put in and finish hardwood floors and saved a ton of money.  Check them out.



yes those are good... unfortunately most of the time those seminars are based on what's trendy at the time (for instance, hardwood floors or maybe faux painting) but don't always offer much in the line of basic construction for many projects.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

When we installed mirrors on our projects they were all sheetrocked and painted walls. Then they will either glue them to the wall, or use a track and molding.
It looks like you are on the right track.

Contact your local glass company and see what they can do for you. 
Then come on back if you need help with prep questions.
We are all eager to help.


----------

